# leikkipeli



## Karlsson

Mikä hiisi on leikkipelin tai leikkirahan vastine englanniksi. Noilla sanoilla mitä olen käyttänyt ei löydy mitä hakee. "Play money" tai "play betting". Etsin sellaista saittia, jossa saa pelata vetoa esim. jalkapallosta ei oikealla vaan leikkirahalla.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Yksi käytetty termi on _make-believe money._ Jotkut jättävät yhdysviivan pois, mutta itse mieluummin käyttäisin sitä.


----------



## tilman

Vedonlöynnistä en tiedä mitään, mutta leikkiraha voi olla joko play money tai toy money.


----------



## Hakro

WSOY:n elektroninen sanakirja antaa leikkirahan vastineeksi _play money_.


----------

